# New here...Half-a-Pom (havanese/Pomeranian)



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

So I'm a new member. I have a lovely little pup who is half Havanese, half Pomeranian. She is five and a half months old, and we had her fixed three weeks ago.

One of the reasons I wanted to join is to find out more about her Hav side. I've only met a few havanese in my life.

She started off all black with white on her chin and back paws. She also had a bit on her belly and under her chin. After at least a month I think (time flies when they are this young!) her hair seemed to be a dark chocolate brown with black at the tip.

These days that is less noticeable. If anything it's more black and maybe the darkest brown possible. She started to get a bit of white on her other paws and definitely more on her belly. And now she is getting white hairs all over the place! It is so hard to tell if it's the same texture as her other hairs. It's sprinkled all over. I think this started before her surgery, not sure exactly, but it's definitely noticable since then. She also has started to lose her baby teeth this past week. She is missing her bottom two front ones, and has somewhat of a double row of top ones it looks like.

I don't want to sound shallow or picky, but I am hoping she ends up with more of a havanese coat just because of the shed factor. But I have no idea how to tell this young. Poms go thru 'puppy uglies' around this time and it can last for at least four months as the puppy coat falls out and the adult coat grows in. But I think color changes at this age aren't typical for poms. I know havanese do their 'blow coat' thing and can change color more than once. The only thing I can tell for sure is she has Pom ears, and maybe havanese bangs over her eyes.

She is five pounds now (at ten weeks she was 1.8), and we think she will max out at 6, although you never can tell...

Sorry for such a long intro post. ;-)


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Trying to post her pic again...


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

*Trying pic again...*


__
https://flic.kr/p/dqbf4D


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well she is the cutest little pup!What is her name?Her coat certainly looks more Hav like,and so does her expression.I would think at this stage she is too young to tell how her coat may turnout as Havs generally don't go through coat blowing until they are about 8 months old.Some people find that the texture of their fur changes after they have been done,but this takes a few months as the hormones settle down,so she has got a lot going on at the moment with her fur,so I think you will just have to try and be patient and wait and see how she will turn out!!Did you get to see her Mum and Dad,that might give you an idea.Please post some more pictures of her as we love photos here!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!!!What an adorable pup you have there! She is going to be cute no matter what her coat turns out to be like. It will be interesting to see pictures of her as she grows up!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

What a little cutie! You'll discover we like lots of pics. And welcome.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Welcome! Your puppy looks so cute and sounds like a lot of fun. Nina was 4 1/2 lb at 5 months and now at 6 months is 6 lbs. From what I understand she is considered on the small end of Havanese. Your puppy at this point looks to favor its Havanese side in looks. I agree no matter what she is adorable!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

That looks like a Hav face! Whatever she is, she's adorable!!!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree, she is a super cutie! My previous dog was a pom/llasa apso mix and she was a wonderfully smart and playful girl, adorable too! I think you have great little girl


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome and very cute puppy. I agree that she does have a Hav face. I guess deciphering the coat and color will take awhile. Enjoy her no matter what she turns out to be, but I agree with you that no shedding is a plus and is one of the reasons I selected the Havanese breed.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Aw thanks everyone! I can't wait to share more pictures. I use my iPad and iphone so much more than laptop these days so I need to figure out the best way to post pics from here. 

I can't wait to look at everyone else's doggy pics! I wish there was a tv channel with all dogs all the time because they are the best! 

My little gal's name is Alabama, but we call her Bama for short. 

She is my 3rd dog ever. When I was 5 we had a rescue (rescue as in a family friend in vet school had snuck her out before she was to be put to sleep). We moved up north and she had health problems that wouldnt do well in the cold, so we found her another family do she could stay in sunny Alabama. She was some kind of mixed white fluffy curly haired dog. Then when I was in college my family got a yorkie. She lives with my parents now (who haved moved back down south recently). My husband had a dog growing up and his parents have a long haired chihuahua. So Bama is our first dog together.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

she's a cutie, just wondering why you got a mixed breed and not just a purebred havanese or pom? Or is she a rescue?


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

She's a rescue gal. 
We weren't even actively looking for a dog at the time. I happened to wander into one of those pet supply stores that carry rescue dogs. A lot of the local stores that used to sell puppy farm dogs now sell rescues instead. I think the city actually passed a law this yeat banning pet stores from getting animals from puppy mills. She was this little tiny ball of fluff, all black with a tiny bit of white on her chin and back paws. And to make a long story short, the next night we found ourselves setting up a crate and piddle pads on the kitchen floor. ;-) 

She had some health issues at first and it took her two weeks to start gaining weight. These days the way she wolfs down her food you would never guess that we used to have to hand feed her prescription dog food. We don't know what her parents looked like. I suspect she may have originally come from a farm who shut down, or someone who couldn't handle her health issues (she took right to her crate and piddle pad!), or maybe her parents were not supposed to mate and someone ended up with mixed breed puppies by accident. But whatever the case, she is an adorable healthy dog with a good appetite. 

It's funny, I didn't realize you could get havanese here in the US. I had heard that they all had to be brought in from Cuba via Canada! I had no idea people bred them here.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, your pup is cute. Many breeds look very similar when they are pups so it is hard if not impossible to tell...once you have a pup you fall in love.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Bama is darling. Welcome to the forum!:welcome:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is a cutie pie ! I think she has Havanese eyes. I hope her coat wont be too much work the combination might be harder than a pure bred Havanese. I have two Havanese and they require a lot of grooming. I have been falling in love with Pomeranian's. Have you seen the famous Boo? He is so darn cute. We want more pictures!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Bama is just precious and does seem very Havanese looking because of the longer facial hair. Poms have short facial hair and long everywhere else. Welcome to the forum! We will enjoy watching her changes right along with you. We love pictures around here!!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Boo is definitely adorable. 
Poms and Havs have such unique grooming issues. I've read that you should never give a Pom a shave, and possibly not even a haircut, or their hair might never grow back the same. So while I've trimmed Bama some, I do wonder if she starts to get some adult Pom hair, do I need to stop...and of course how do I tell its adult Pom fur. ;-)

She is getting white hairs in the midst of the black ones, and not in little clusters the way it is on her chin. I can't tell yet what the texture is. 

I wonder is it possible for her to wind up with a Pom undercoat and Hav fur on top of that (or vice versa).


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, as a groomer I am very familiar with POm. A lot of people get them a lion cut because they don't want to deal with the shedfing , although after years of shaving does take its toll on the coat. It may not grow all the way back and becomes harsh, wiry and thin, although with just one haircut the coat doesn't deteriorate instantly, it's more over the life of the dog that it gets like that. I definitely see the pom, rescues are difficult to pinpoint the exact breeds but I wouldn't waste your money on one of these off the shelf DNA kits. We had someone that said their 45lbd flat coated retriever looking dog was part chihuahua! Also a hound/Shep dog was part Lhasa Apso! She is awful cute and yours, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what parts look Pom to you, besides maybe ears? 

I caught her playing/digging in her water bowl again today and with her front legs wet they weren't as fluffy, more sleek as if it was short. She looked so much like a Pom in that moment. 

You are right about pinpointing breeds. But the place did seem pretty sure about the Havanese-Pom mix. Perhaps they knew more about her past than they would say. But when you fall in love in that moment with a little ball of fluff, all that seems to matter is bringing her/him into your heart and home. 

Those DNA shelf kits---I read the reviews on amazon and its hysterical how wrong they can be.  I always wanted to test my inlaw's chihuahua. It had papers and everything...but it was certainly not a pure bread pup. It look more corgi than chihuahua!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome! Bama is a cutie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ewokpup said:


> You are right about pinpointing breeds. But the place did seem pretty sure about the Havanese-Pom mix. Perhaps they knew more about her past than they would say. But when you fall in love in that moment with a little ball of fluff, all that seems to matter is bringing her/him into your heart and home.


Of course when you rescue a pup, it makes absolutely no difference what the breed(s) are... it's just important that you and the pup "click"... and it certainly sounds like the two of you have. She's cute as a button!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Bama is adorable and we need more pictures.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Momo means Peach said:


> Welcome to the forum! Bama is adorable and we need more pictures.


I will have to hop on a computer soon to put more pics up.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

krandall said:


> Of course when you rescue a pup, it makes absolutely no difference what the breed(s) are... it's just important that you and the pup "click"... and it certainly sounds like the two of you have. She's cute as a button!


Indeed. And we definitely clicked. ;-)

I think the reason the place was so sure of her breed (and projected height and weight) is that she may have been a mill or BYB dog originally (or a 'surprise litter' between two known breed parents). She took right to her crate the first night and used piddle pads right away with no problem. Which from what I read isn't typical for mill dogs. We wonder if she was given up because of her health issues. We literally had to put food in her mouth because she wouldn't eat. She was 1.8 pounds and a week after we had her she still was 1.8. Or that maybe she had been rescued from a mill that got shut down.

Whatever her past, she is 5.2 now. We used to could eat pizza right next to her and she wouldn't be interested, but now we have to put her up so we can eat in peace. And no, we don't give her people food.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Btw does anyone here post pictures from an iPad or iPhone? Is there a secret to get it to work? Or do I just need to do it from my computer?


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ewokpup said:


> We used to could eat pizza right next to her and she wouldn't be interested, but now we have to put her up so we can eat in peace. And no, we don't give her people food.


The same here with Nina. I can't even cook now without her barking up a storm. We just ignore her barking but it might be really anoying when people come over. I hope over time she will calm down.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Anna6 said:


> The same here with Nina. I can't even cook now without her barking up a storm. We just ignore her barking but it might be really anoying when people come over. I hope over time she will calm down.


What I learned from my trainer is to ignore the bad behaviour and reward the good. When she is quiet, tell her what a good girl she is and give her a treat. When she barks ignore. She's smart, she will figure it out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ewokpup said:


> Indeed. And we definitely clicked. ;-)
> 
> I think the reason the place was so sure of her breed (and projected height and weight) is that she may have been a mill or BYB dog originally (or a 'surprise litter' between two known breed parents). She took right to her crate the first night and used piddle pads right away with no problem. Which from what I read isn't typical for mill dogs. We wonder if she was given up because of her health issues. We literally had to put food in her mouth because she wouldn't eat. She was 1.8 pounds and a week after we had her she still was 1.8. Or that maybe she had been rescued from a mill that got shut down.
> 
> Whatever her past, she is 5.2 now. We used to could eat pizza right next to her and she wouldn't be interested, but now we have to put her up so we can eat in peace. And no, we don't give her people food.


Ha! I sounds like she definitely knows she landed in the right place! I'm glad you found each other!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ewokpup said:


> Btw does anyone here post pictures from an iPad or iPhone? Is there a secret to get it to work? Or do I just need to do it from my computer?


I haven't figured out a way to do it... which is a pain, since I like to check the forum in the evening, when I'm in bed. I have to remember, and post photos the next day from the computer!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

krandall said:


> I haven't figured out a way to do it... which is a pain, since I like to check the forum in the evening, when I'm in bed. I have to remember, and post photos the next day from the computer!


I just added some to my album using iCabMobile, which is an app that lets you upload files fairly easily. I've had some problems with it in the past...I almost forgot about it until today.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ewokpup said:


> I just added some to my album using iCabMobile, which is an app that lets you upload files fairly easily. I've had some problems with it in the past...I almost forgot about it until today.


Can you use it to attach photos to post, though? I don't have any albums.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

krandall said:


> Can you use it to attach photos to post, though? I don't have any albums.


I'm trying but no luck so far. It lets me select photos but when I click upload it says I need to choose pictures.

I think I tried uploading from a file via regular iPhone or iPad safari before and it didn't work.

My laptop doesn't seem to recognize idevices anymore so I would have to email myself the pix, go to my email and download and then use the web that way.

I know it seems silly to be annoyed at the extra steps. I remember the really big floppy discs so why am I complaining. ;-)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, I don't use my iPhone for photography anyway, so I always need to upload them to the computer first.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I think if you install the app shown below, you can take pictures or attach them to your posts.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Momo means Peach said:


> I think if you install the app shown below, you can take pictures or attach them to your posts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I don't know... I had it on my iPad, couldn't figure out how to use it to attach photos, (unless you took the photo with your phone or iPad) and hated all the advertising. I took it off again.


----------

